# Forgecraft Refurb



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2015)

Thinned & cleaned up vintage Forgecraft chef's knife....


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Oct 11, 2015)

Looks great. Did you thin it with stones or a belt sander?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 11, 2015)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Looks great. Did you thin it with stones or a belt sander?




100% belt grinder


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Oct 11, 2015)

150% improvement - that's for dang sure.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks


----------

